# Reading, PA CCO (VF Outlet Village)



## daphneM (Mar 23, 2009)

Holy cow! So I am from what used to be called the "outlet capital of the world" - Reading, Pennsylvania. But as I was growing up, the outlets were dying...most of them wrapped up and closed. All we had left was Vanity Fair outlet mall, and they seemed to have peanuts there. I haven't been outlet shopping in years.

	But lo and behold, I just found out there's a freaking CCO at Vanity Fair! I live in the Boston area, but I am going home to Reading this weekend to see my parents...and to STOCK THE HELL UP. I am so excited! This might motivate me to go home more often...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	Next week when I get home, I will post a report of what I've seen...and what I've hauled!


----------



## envyxo (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: a CCO in MY hometown! (Reading PA)*

yes please update on your purchases! i live in philly and always wanted to venture to some of the outlets in reading and lancaster but didn't want to waste the trip if it was a sucky CCO... looking forward to your update!


----------



## daphneM (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: a CCO in MY hometown! (Reading PA)*

OMG. OMG this CCO made me crazy. I am about to crash from a 7 hour drive back to Boston so I'll be brief but...

If you are within 2 hours you NEED to go. It was freaking fantastic. I've only been to the one in Wrentham, MA which I thought had a nice selection. Reading had about 4-5x what Wrentham has. An entire wall of the store was nothing but MAC. It was ridiculous. They had not only tons of really cool LE/DC stuff, but oddly enough even some current permanent line items. Like they had lots of current blushes and blushcremes, a few perm eyeshadows (I almost picked up Shroom and Passionate but decided I could wait on those), lipsticks, etc. They had Light Flush MSF which I had to make myself put down. Tons of bags, cases, brush sets, the Fafi tote. Eighty bajillion lipsticks. A whole shelf of nailpolishes. Lots of pigments from Colour Forms and Overrich and quite a few permanent pigments. It was insane.

I swore I had to spend less than $100 and I managed, but I had to force myself to put aside almost $200 worth more...I took home MSF duo in Medium Natural/Shimmer, lipglass in Moonbathe and Squeeze It (from Fafi - great pigmented color), Mattene in Tango, and four eyeshadows: Rose Blanc, Velvet Moss, Brown Script, and ROMPING (which I've been searching for at a reasonable price for ages)! I told my mom about it and she was so happy - she doesn't buy a lot of MAC because there are no f/s stores or counters within 40 minutes of Reading, so she thought it was too much of a pain to get. Turns out it's 12 minutes from home. I'm hoping I can get her to "CP" for me


----------



## LaVixxen (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: a CCO in MY hometown! (Reading PA)*

Wow lol. My mom lives in PA in a small town called Shamokin..She usually goes to Reading and Hazleton often. I should have her take me to where you went lol


----------



## envyxo (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: a CCO in MY hometown! (Reading PA)*

I went to this CCO yesterday after work and all i can say is WOW! They had soo much stuff!

Things i remember:
Both Heatherette Trios
Both Fafi Quads
Take Wings Quad
2 LE Mineralized Blushes (Nuance & another)
Almost everything from the past 2008 holiday collection
20+ pigments
20+ nail polish colors
Almost every paint pot
20+ e/s colors
Tons and tons of lipsticks and lipglasses
109, 187, 242, 190...

it was a bit overwhelming!!!

Things i bought (a lot of them are permanent)
- Indianwood PP
- Fresco Rose pp
- Hey, Sailor l/g
- Pink Meringue l/g
- Long Stem Rose Slimshine
- Angel l/s
- Canton Candy Paint
- Otherwordly Blush (Lure)
- Mystery eye kohl


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: a CCO in MY hometown! (Reading PA)*

hey guys i was wondering how much is the 109 brush?


----------



## daphneM (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: a CCO in MY hometown! (Reading PA)*

Hey, just bumping and wondering if anyone has gone to this store recently? Any reports on anything good? My mom is coming to visit this weekend and I'm hoping I can talk her into picking stuff up if I could just get a report on what might be there


----------



## karigold (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: a CCO in MY hometown! (Reading PA)*

Hi!
 I was just there today... lots of goodies are still there. I am a newbie to MAC.. only been usin' for about 4 months so I am not as familiar with the collections but I picked up the following: 






Grand Entrance Starflash e/s, Glamour Check Starflash e/s, Stark Naked Beauty Poweder, Redhead MSF, Love Rock Mineralize blush, Black Russian Pearlglide liner, Sci-fi deity lippie, Most Wanted Slimshine lippie & Little V Lustreglass.
They have a ton of lippies, glosses etc. At least 60 different e/s, about a dozen blushes ( cream & powder). Lip Liners, Eye Liners & a few Paintpots & Shadesticks.
I hope this helps someone!


----------



## daphneM (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: a CCO in MY hometown! (Reading PA)*

Just wanted to post a quick update that this CCO is still kicking some serious butt in the MAC department! I was only there for a weekend and do NOT live in the area so no, I cannot do CPs, sorry.

*Eyeshadows: *probably over 3 dozen singles, including newer stuff from Spring Colour Forecast and GMLoL, a few older items from BBR, Neo Sci Fi, Starflashes (lots of Smoke & Diamonds), some Matte2s, and a nice handful of permanent singles. All four Magic, Mirth, and Mischief holiday palettes and all three Makeup Art Cosmetics quads, both Fafi quads, Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads, permanent and a few LE mineralize eyeshadows (no Style Black)
*Pigments: *TONS in old-style jars! All the neons, some pro mattes (Basic Red, Primary Yellow, Hi-Def Cyan), lots of permanents (Pink Opal, Bright Fuchsia, Tan, Naked, Violet, Teal, Chocolate Brown, etc), some LEs though nothing rare (Steel Blue, Tea Time, Gilded Green, Spiritualize, Antique Gold, Gold Stroke, can't remember), and the first two new jar pigments.
*Misc Eye:* a couple liquidlasts (cream, gold, and khaki ones), a few greasepaint sticks but I can't remember which, tons of Shade fluidline, paint pots in DC colors (Artifact, Moss Scape, Fresco Rose, Girl Friendly) and some permanent (Soft Ochre, Bare Study, Indianwood, Quite Natural) and LE (Perky, Electrosky, Rollickin'). Lots of assorted mascaras.
*Lips:* Ummm just a HUGE selection of lipglasses and lipsticks. Almost all of the Slimshines that were permanent and a few LEs (lots of Bare). Pro Longwears, most of the Dazzleglass Cremes, all the Style Black glosses, all those multicolor glosses in the square tubes, a few Lipgelees (incl Lush & Bright from Lillyland). My big find was Cult of Cherry lipglass, they had a few.
*Blushes/MSFs:* nothing super rare in the MSFs but they still had Blonde and Brunette and all the Colour Craft ones. TONS of blushes including many permanent (Peachykeen, Sweet as Cocoa, Peachtwist, Sunbasque, mineralize blushes and blushcremes), Lillyland Cremeblend blushes, and of course lots of recent LE blushes.
*Skincare, Nail Polish:* This was my haul as they had the Volcanic Ash items (Exfoliator and Thermal mask, I use both quite a lot) and Studio Moisture Cream, my staple moisturizer. They also had LOTS of LE polishes (as old as Dame Edna, most of the not-Peppermint-Patti ones you can think of since then) and another dozen permanent ones too.
*Brushes:* Nothing spectacular, but they still have the 109 and 129SH, and they've added the 168. A few other face and eye brushes but it's like 194...nothing popular.
*Face/Foundation:* They did have a number of foundations (including some Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Sculpt) as well as MSF Natural/Shimmer duos and some other powders, but I don't use MAC face stuff so I didn't pay much attention. The selection of Bobbi Brown foundations was great! They just didn't have my shade (2.5 Sand) in anything


----------



## karester (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: a CCO in MY hometown! (Reading PA)*

I was there today, and it seems what daphneM had posted above still is accurate.  But it seems that they've downsized the face table, which had Volcanic Ash, the MAC makeup remover wipes, Moisturelush eye cream, etc.  It's now on top of one of the sections, the table was made into another brand.

They're still kicking butt in the eyeshadow and lipstick/lipglass area.  So much there. I noticed a new lipstick was 5N.  They still have Cult of Cherry lg.


----------

